# Snipersling band for butterfly 7/16 steel?



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Attention butterfly stylists.....
Has anyone experience with the yellow or black Snipersling flatband?
Please share your experience in band thicknesses and tapers or your recommendations.
I am soon to order more yellow .50 for 8mm and may as well experiment with 7/16 too.😊

Thanks


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

.55 or .6 will work great for 11mm steel. If you're shooting full butterfly .5 will do the job

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

AppalachianFlipShooter said:


> .55 or .6 will work great for 11mm steel. If you're shooting full butterfly .5 will do the job
> 
> Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


If I go .60 black what taper, 20-10?


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

Whytey said:


> If I go .60 black what taper, 20-10?


That depends on your draw. I'd try an 18-15 first and see what it does. I hunt with 11mm sometimes, .7 bands tapered 25-15, short draw 

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

46" or 1170mm draw for 3/4.

250mm ABL yellow .50 16-10 for the 8mm steel is working nicely and not maxed out at 4.68 stretch.

I like a fast flat shooting trajectory.


----------



## AppalachianFlipShooter (May 9, 2020)

Whytey said:


> 46" or 1170mm draw for 3/4.
> 
> 250mm ABL yellow .50 16-10 for the 8mm steel is working nicely and not maxed out at 4.68 stretch.
> 
> I like a fast flat shooting trajectory.


Try an 18-15 at 550%

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

AppalachianFlipShooter said:


> Try an 18-15 at 550%
> 
> Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


Is that for .50 or .60?
So that's 213mm ABL


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I shoot it all the time. It’s awesome elastic. 
remember: thin is fast. Thick is powerful. If you’re pulling over 60”
Cut em 3/4” to 1/2” with 13” active. 
they will last you a long time.


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Yup, what Joe said.


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

46" pull
10" active
.60 thickness?
Yellow or black?

I'm not ready to go full butterfly.... that urge hasn't struck yet.


----------



## Whytey (Sep 26, 2021)

Thanks fellas for the input.
As to the band thickness, guess I'll just add some .60 to my inventory and "suckit'n'see".


----------

